# Who would you like....



## midcan5 (Mar 11, 2008)

A group of us were having dinner together.  It was a summer group that saw each other infrequently during the year and often only during holidays.  Conversation was about the kids, about school, about those things that middle class people discuss when they get together. How did Sarah like this school, and Matt that, a causal listening not too intent but interested, everyone considered their own lives but tried to pay sufficient attention to others.  As the appetizers arrived Brian asked who would you want to have dinner with if you could have dinner with anyone?  The question confused some as it seemed too serious and replies followed that attempted at joke, a rock star, an actress, some political figure, quick answers that brought out why, who cares, and why again. Some asked if they would be able to understand the other thinking seriously of a strange historical figure for conversation.  Karen asked,  "Can I pick the time, for instance, can you pick when they were famous or not so famous and then have them back later when they were destitute or later anyway?"  

"Who are they? Brian asked her, she only shrugged and resumed eating. "OK here's my selection I would want to have dinner with....

And USMB reader who would you pick and why?


----------



## chloe (Oct 11, 2008)

Richard Pryor he was one of my favoriate comedians, theres a funny skit on youtube  called "President Pryor" done in 1977 and although dated I still laughed at his humor.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 11, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> A group of us were having dinner together.  It was a summer group that saw each other infrequently during the year and often only during holidays.  Conversation was about the kids, about school, about those things that middle class people discuss when they get together. How did Sarah like this school, and Matt that, a causal listening not too intent but interested, everyone considered their own lives but tried to pay sufficient attention to others.  As the appetizers arrived Brian asked who would you want to have dinner with if you could have dinner with anyone?  The question confused some as it seemed too serious and replies followed that attempted at joke, a rock star, an actress, some political figure, quick answers that brought out why, who cares, and why again. Some asked if they would be able to understand the other thinking seriously of a strange historical figure for conversation.  Karen asked,  "Can I pick the time, for instance, can you pick when they were famous or not so famous and then have them back later when they were destitute or later anyway?"
> 
> "Who are they? Brian asked her, she only shrugged and resumed eating. "OK here's my selection I would want to have dinner with....



Wow.  No one just chills out to some Pink Floyd, pound beer and smokes ganja anymore when friends get together?  This is what we've become?  Party games?


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 22, 2009)

Weirdly this past new year we were at a dinner party in which the host placed name tags for seating and each had a question the diner was to answer. My question was one of them. Jesus and Hitler were the most controversial replies. One challenges our ideals of good the other bad.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 22, 2009)

the problem is that when (if you could) sit down with people from the past famous or not, you inevitably find, many times to your own dismay, that they are not so special after all.

they are merely men, or women like any other with their own insecurities, failings, petty jealousies and flaws.

Most likely you want to meet the man in the history book not the alcoholic, adulterer or egomaniac that shows up for dinner.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 22, 2009)

there are quite a few on here ...i would enjoy a dinner with...a dinner party with a few people...debating what they debate on here...religion politics and guns lol...i would however make everyone leave their guns at the door...


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 22, 2009)

If I could have dinner with anyone in the world, I would want to sit at the table with my late father. I so wish I had got to know him better.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 22, 2009)

Great answer Boot.


I would have to pick Budda, Gandi and Mark Twain


----------



## michiganFats (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd want to dine with DB Cooper, and get some pointers.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 23, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> I'd want to dine with DB Cooper, and get some pointers.




hmm i still think db cooper died when he bailed outta that plane...some of the money has been found....treasure hunters are still looking


----------



## Diuretic (Jan 23, 2009)

Eric Blair/George Orwell.  Because he is one of my favourite authors but I would particularly like to hear him on the British Left during WWII and in the years immediately following WWII and their reaction to him when he pointed out the evils of Stalin.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> If I could have dinner with anyone in the world, I would want to sit at the table with my late father. I so wish I had got to know him better.



That is an interesting choice. I guess we would need to limit to historical figures rather than family but family would be interesting. All our grandparents, a few generations back, would fill a room easily, what a weird scene that would be.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jan 23, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> That is an interesting choice. I guess we would need to limit to historical figures rather than family but family would be interesting. All our grandparents, a few generations back, would fill a room easily, what a weird scene that would be.



I'd love to have dinner with the Obamas.  I'd like to have dinner with Mary Oliver.


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Jan 28, 2009)

From the past, Lincoln would be a trip to have dinner with.  I don't know what he'd think of sushi though.  Studs Terkel would have been a blast.  Today it would have to be Obama.


----------



## Terry (Jan 28, 2009)

Ditto on Jesus

Chef Ramsey...LOL...I'm a picky eater and a non cook so I think this would be very interesting for me and him.

Katharine Hepburn 

Zackry Taylor- my ancestor

and Osama Bin Ladin so I can feed him pork then kill him


----------



## American Horse (Jan 31, 2009)

Ronald Reagan. He was such a relief from the preceding 18 years in so many ways.  He had a great sense of humor, *and* of history. He could turn an awkward situation into a laughable one in an instant.  I'd like to thank him for the rescue of the American economy which he led us through in his first two years.  He chose the hard path, not the easy one, although of course he made some mistakes which he owned up to.  And he qualifies here because he wrote history into reality.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9hYx9x9i6I"]He gave America back its sense of humor...for a while[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mary Magdalene......


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dessert with Peter Lorre and Sydney Greenstreet!​


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 7, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Mary Magdalene......



Why?


----------



## garyd (May 9, 2009)

Anyone at all? Heaven help me there are so many. Einstein, Chaucer, Shakespeare, Sophocles, Winston Churchill, the list is almost endless.


----------

